# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  راه نجاتم چیه؟

## SHENKO

سلام
من یکی از عوامل عدم موفقیت و بی انگیزگیمو تغییر شهر محل زندگیمون (تهران به کرج) و تغییر مدرسم میدونم..
یکی از اشتباه ترین کارهام هم شروع پیش دانشگاهی از تابستون بود که فقط خستم کرد ...
بچه های کلاس ما هیچ انگیزه ی خاصی واسه ادامه نداشتن و اینو به منم منتقل کردن.. 
حتی سره کلاس فیزیک و دیفرانسیل با موبایل و .. خودشونو سرگرم میکردن..
خیلی تو این چند مدت سعی کردم به خودم یه تکونی بدم ولی بی انگیزگی بقیه رو من اثره منفی میذاشت..
نمیخوام بهونه بتراشم .. مقصر خودمم .. قبول هم دارم ..
الان عید و تعطیلاتش تموم شده من فقط تونستم فیزیک (6 فصل اول ) و شیمی (2 بخش اول + نصف بخش 3 ) پیش رو بخونم!!
اینقدر مهمونیا زیاد بود و خانوادم گیر دادن که آآآآی باید بیای فلان جا دوران طلایی هم پرید!!
الان به خودم اومدم میبینم فقط 45 روز وقت دارم..   :Yahoo (21): 
فقط میخوام بدونم راه نجاتم چیه؟

----------


## Mahnaz

سلاام...دیگه تو این چند ماه باید سعی خودتون رو بکنین...وقت رو تلف نکن ..چون گذشته هر چی بود گذشت....این فکرم نکن که همه ی کنکوریا از دوران عید خوب استفاده کردن و فقط شمایی که نخوندی....اگه تجربین هرروز زیست و شیمی رو بخونین...موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## SHENKO

میشه یخورده راهبردی تر کمکم کنید!؟
مثلا چه مبحث هایی رو باید حذف کنم.. (اینو خیلی درگیرشم!)
چه کتابایی تو این مدت محدود استفاده کنم..(رشتم ریاضیه)
چه جور تستایی بزنم؟..
مدرسه هیچ کمکی تو پیشرفتم نداشته و نداره چون
 1. امکان توجه به دبیر نیس (عقب موندگی تو درسا)   2.بی انگیزگی بقیه همین فرصت محدود هم ازم میگیره!!
برم مدرسه یا بپیچونم برم کتابخونه؟ اینطوری هم وقتم بیشتر میشه هم دوران طلایی زنده میشه!!
من خودم از اول سال سی دی های آموزشی لوح و قلم دارم! خیلی مفید بوده.. میخوام ببینم چطوری مجموعه صد به کار میاد؟ اصلا به درد من میخوره؟
ممنون :x

----------


## Shayan

> سلاام...دیگه تو این چند ماه باید سعی خودتون رو بکنین...وقت رو تلف نکن ..چون گذشته هر چی بود گذشت....این فکرم نکن که همه ی کنکوریا از دوران عید خوب استفاده کردن و فقط شمایی که نخوندی....اگه تجربین هرروز زیست و شیمی رو بخونین...موفق باشی


مریم خانم تجربی که دیفرانسیل نداره!  :38:

----------


## Mahnaz

> مریم خانم تجربی که دیفرانسیل نداره!


راست میگین!!!  :Yahoo (1):  حواسم نبود!! 
خوب اقا شایان راهنماییتون میکنن....اطلاعاتشون بیشتره....من تجربیم!

----------


## Shayan

اتفاقاً اطلاع شما بیشتره، من زیاد از مشاوره دادن خوشم نمیاد، بیشتر به مسائل علمی بپردازم بهتره تا روانشناختی!!

----------


## SHENKO

بچه ها کمکم نمیکنید؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dr.Mohammadi

طبق اطلاعات ناقصم...مجموعه 100عالیه 
بهتره مدرسه رو بپیچونی بری کتابخونه

----------


## Mahnaz

خوب تو این مدت بهتره که فقط تست کنکور کار کنین....اگه میبینین واقعا مدرسه رفتن وقتت رو میگیره و بی انگیزه میشین نرین ...برین کتابخونه ولی دیگه از وقتتون نهایت استفاده رو کنین ..چون دارین از مدرسه رفتن میگذرین.!!! درمورد کتاب خوب رشتم ریاضی نیست..دقیق نمیدونم چی مفیده واسه شما...اگه دوستان مشاور لطف کنن این سوالتون رو جواب بدن ممنون میشم!!
به قول شما 45روز مونده ..مدت خیلی کمی نیست..میشه وضیعت درسیت رو تغییر بدی....این مدت رو خوب بخون که سر جلسه افسوس این رو نخوری که کاشکی این مدت رو میخوندم...اینطوری از خودتونم راضی میشین  :Yahoo (1):  حتما موفق میشین به امید خدا.... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## SHENKO

میشه یه راهنمایی بکنید واسه خرید کتابی که تو این مدت محدود کمکم کنه!!
 یعنی حالت درس و تست که مختصر و مفید باشه!!
یه چیزی مثله پیک امتحانی کوله پشتی که واقعا عالیه و من پارسال معدل بالامو مدیونشم!
درسایی مثله:

دیفرانسیل
گسسته
تحلیلی
دینی

راستی کتابای خیلی سبز شیمی هم عالیه ولی وقت خیلی بالایی میطلبه که من ندارم!!

اگه کمک کنید ممنونتون میشم :x

اینم درصدای آخرین آزمون آزمایشی سنجشمه که همونطور که خودتون میدونید خیلی وقت نمیزارم براش!!

زبان و ادبيات فارسي         30/7
زبان عربي                        9/4
فرهنگ و معارف ديني       24/0
زبان انگليسي                     12
رياضيات                             7/8
فيزيک مکانيک                  11/1
شيمي                             9/4

تراز                                 6307
رتبه معادل                     24235

بنظر شما چقدر میتونم بهتر بشم تو این مدت؟؟

----------


## Mahnaz

نمیدونم بگم چه کتابی مفیده واستون...((( دوستان رشته ریاضی اگه میتونین کمک کنین...مرسی!! ))
شیمی هم اره خوبه ..لازم نیست همه نکاتش رو که توضیح اضافه داده بخونین...ابی قلم چیم خوبه فک کنم....
من سنجش نبودم با تراز و رتبش اشنا نیستم ...نمیدونم تو چ وضعی هستین...ولی چرا نشه...هرچیزی ممکنه...فقط تلاش و اراده لازم داره..که فک کنم شما داری!!  :Yahoo (1): 
بعدم 45 روز مونده ...میشه بهتر شد...یکم به خودت سختی بده در عوض بعد کنکور دیگه راحت میشین... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sajad TbT

تا کنکور رشته ی ریاضی *83 روز* مونـــده ...

----------


## Mahnaz

باشه 83 روز اقا سجاد! من ک نمیدونم !!
اگه ریاضین کمک کنین به دوستتون!!

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

سلام. در حضور دوستان نمیتونم زیاد اظهار نظر کنم اما در کل الان زمان تمرکز روی نقاط قوت و مرور خونده ها هست.

----------


## naser

سلام من پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم بنابه دلایل خانوادگی ومشکلاتش هیچی نخوندم تاالان به نظرشمامیشه تواین مدت باقی مونده باروزی 12ساعت جبران کرد؟

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

میشه یخورده راهبردی تر کمکم کنید!؟
مثلا چه مبحث هایی رو باید حذف کنم.. (اینو خیلی درگیرشم!) »»»» از سایت کانون قلم چی لیست دروس و مباحث کنکورهای قبل رو دانلود کنید. مباحثی که تعداد سوال بیشتری داشتند مهمترن.
چه کتابایی تو این مدت محدود استفاده کنم..(رشتم ریاضیه)    »»»» بهتره از کتابای جمع بندی بیشتر استفاده کنید و موقعیت فعلیتون رو تثبیت کنید.
چه جور تستایی بزنم؟.. »»»» تست های سراسری میتونه مفید تر و کاربردی تر باشه.
مدرسه هیچ کمکی تو پیشرفتم نداشته و نداره چون
 1. امکان توجه به دبیر نیس (عقب موندگی تو درسا)   2.بی انگیزگی بقیه همین فرصت محدود هم ازم میگیره!! »»»» اصلا به  دیگران توجه نکنید.
برم مدرسه یا بپیچونم برم کتابخونه؟ »»»» هرجا که بازدهی بیشتری دارید .
 اینطوری هم وقتم بیشتر میشه هم دوران طلایی زنده میشه!!
من خودم از اول سال سی دی های آموزشی لوح و قلم دارم! خیلی مفید بوده.. میخوام ببینم چطوری مجموعه صد به کار میاد؟ اصلا به درد من میخوره؟ »»»» برید نمونه ها رو دانلود کنید ببینید به دردتون میخوره با نه.
ممنون 
...

----------


## **Aynaz**

> سلام من پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم بنابه دلایل خانوادگی ومشکلاتش هیچی نخوندم تاالان به نظرشمامیشه تواین مدت باقی مونده باروزی 12ساعت جبران کرد؟


سلام
آره میشه چرا نشه..........ولیییییییییی منظورتون از هیچی ینی چقد؟
طبق گفته های اقاشایان هم بعله شماباید روی نقاط قوتتون تمرکز کنین تاموفق بشین..ینی بنظرم مبحثی پیش برین...................
البته نظر شخصیمه بقیه دوسسان هم کمک خواهندکرد...

----------


## naser

خیلی کم خوندم وامیدمم خیلی کم شده .

ازهردرسی یکم خوندم تقریباولی ازاول میخوام شروع کنم برنامم ریختم همین امروز

----------


## **Aynaz**

> خیلی کم خوندم وامیدمم خیلی کم شده .
> 
> ازهردرسی یکم خوندم تقریباولی ازاول میخوام شروع کنم برنامم ریختم همین امروز


البته منم مث شمام ینی پشت کنکوریم وتجربی..............ولی باازدس دادن امید هیچی عایدت نمیشه بلکه باید حسابی بچسبی به درسات..................
برنامه نوشتن اسونه ولی عمل کردن مهمه امیدوارم ک عملش کنی.....

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

میشه یه راهنمایی بکنید واسه خرید کتابی که تو این مدت محدود کمکم کنه!!
 یعنی حالت درس و تست که مختصر و مفید باشه!!
یه چیزی مثله پیک امتحانی کوله پشتی که واقعا عالیه و من پارسال معدل بالامو مدیونشم!
درسایی مثله:

دیفرانسیل
گسسته
تحلیلی
دینی

راستی کتابای خیلی سبز شیمی هم عالیه ولی وقت خیلی بالایی میطلبه که من ندارم!!

اگه کمک کنید ممنونتون میشم :x

اصلا حجم کتابا نباید براتون مهم باشه. شما باید بر اساس اهمیت دروس و مباحث ، از کتابهای درسی ، مباحث مهمتر رو بخونید.( البته یادتون نره که نقاط قوتتون رو با مدتی تمرین تثبیت کنید.)

اینم درصدای آخرین آزمون آزمایشی سنجشمه که همونطور که خودتون میدونید خیلی وقت نمیزارم براش!!

زبان و ادبيات فارسي         30/7 »»»»»» مبحثی بخونید و به قرابت وقت بیشتری بدید.
زبان عربي                        9/4 »»»»» مبحثی بخونید و روی منصوبات و ترجمه تاکید زیادی داشته باشید.
فرهنگ و معارف ديني       24/0 »»»»»» دروس پیش دانشگاهی و سوم رو بخونید بهتره.
زبان انگليسي                     12 »»»»» قواعد پیش دانشگاهی و ریدینگ رو روزانه کار کنید.
رياضيات                             7/8 »»»»» دیفرانسیل رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
فيزيک مکانيک                  11/1 »»»» تمرین تمرین تمرین
شيمي                             9/4 »»»» پیش 1و سال سوم فصل 2 و 3 پیشنهاد میکنم.

تراز                                 6307
رتبه معادل                     24235

بنظر شما چقدر میتونم بهتر بشم تو این مدت؟؟ »»»» به اندازه ی تلاشتون.

----------


## naser

> میشه یه راهنمایی بکنید واسه خرید کتابی که تو این مدت محدود کمکم کنه!!
>  یعنی حالت درس و تست که مختصر و مفید باشه!!
> یه چیزی مثله پیک امتحانی کوله پشتی که واقعا عالیه و من پارسال معدل بالامو مدیونشم!
> درسایی مثله:
> 
> دیفرانسیل
> گسسته
> تحلیلی
> دینی
> ...


مشاوربیست من تواین مدت باقی مونده تمامی درسامو توبرنامم گذاشتم نظرشماچیه؟شماگفتید مباحث مهم ولی واسه ماتجربیهاشیمی وزیست وادبیات ودینی حتماباید همش روخوند .ریاضی وفیزیک وعربی وزمین وزبان (گرامر)مبحثی خوند.نظرشماچیه؟

----------


## parnian 19

اگه ارادتو قوی کنی میتونی خیلی پیشرفت کنی!شاید نتونی یه رتبه ی خیلی خوب قبول شی ولی میتونی رتبتو خیلی پایین بیاری.

من رشتم ریاضیه کتابامم خوبه ولی واسه اینکه از الان شروع کنیشون زیاد مناسب نیست.
من واسه درسای ادبیاتم از کتاب کلک معلم استفاده میکنم زیادم وقت گیر نیست البته حجم کتاب جامعش زیاده من واسه هر مبحث کتاب جداگانشو دارم بهت توصیه میکنم حتما تهیشون کنی.
تو این مدت دور تستای تالیفیو خط بکش فقط ب تستای سراسری اکتفا کن خیلی بهت کمک میکنه.
یه کتاب جمع بندی(دور دنیا در 4 ساعت  یا زرد قلمچی)ک من دور دنیا در 4 ساعتو پیشنهاد میکنم تهیه کن و هر هفته یه ازمون بده و حتما بررسیش کن.
واسه دینی هیچ درسیو حذف نکن با خوندن سوالای سراسری سال گذشته  میتونی خیلی از سوالاشو جواب بدی.
خودتم با روشای مختلف گیج نکن چون واقعا استرس میگیری.
من بازم رو سوالای سراسری تاکید میکنم
موفق باشی دوست عزیز امیدوارم چیزایی ک گفتم ب دردت بخوره

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> مشاوربیست من تواین مدت باقی مونده تمامی درسامو توبرنامم گذاشتم نظرشماچیه؟شماگفتید مباحث مهم ولی واسه ماتجربیهاشیمی وزیست وادبیات ودینی حتماباید همش روخوند .ریاضی وفیزیک وعربی وزمین وزبان (گرامر)مبحثی خوند.نظرشماچیه؟


  محمودي هستم.
تمام درسا رو پيشنها نميكنم. بايد موثر و كاربردي بخونيد. خوندن تمام درسا باعث ميشه كيفيت و بازدهي مطالعتون پايين بياد. البته راه هايي هم هست كه بشه تمام دروس رو تموم كرد. اما من پيشنها نميكنم.
درمورد شيمي و زيست كه حتما بايد تموم كنيد. ادبيات رو مبحثي بخونيد و معارف رو بيشتر روي دروس سال سوم و پيش تاكيد كنيد. البته سال دوم رو نبايد ناديده بگيريد. واسه بقيه درسا بايد مباحث مهمتر رو انتخاب كنيد.
موفق باشيد.

----------


## SHENKO

بچه ها ممنونم از راهنمایی هاتون :X
ولی در رابطه با دی وی دی های صد
حقیقتش وضعیت مالی فعلیم تعریفی نداره!!
عمومی ها رو از یه جا جور کردم و فقط اختصاصیاش رو میخوام..
با سایت صحبت میکنم قبول نمیکنه فقط اختصاصی هارو برام بفرسته..  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه کسی جایی رو میشناسه که اختصاصی سریال صد رو جداگانه میفروشه یا پیش مدیر سایت پارتی داره
یه خبر به من بده.. واقعا دستم بستس! تا عمر دارم دعاتون میکنم  :Yahoo (94): 
دمه همه بچه های با مرام سایت کنکور گرم :x

----------


## mohammadmehrani

سلام گلم 
من خودم رشتم تجربی تا حالا سه بار اولمپیاد زیست شرکت کردم و راه و کارو خوب بلدم
تو مدرسه هم چون تجربیامون 4 نفرن تو کلاس ریاضی می نشینیم 
پس کاملا با درساتون آشنایی نسبی دارم
تست زدن برات خوبه اما من بهت پیشنهاد نمی کنم الان تست بزنی تست برای زمانی که تو روی مطالب کتاب مسلط باشی اون وقت به عنوان مرور و دست گرمی شروع به تست زدن می کنی
الان 2 ماه مونده تا کنکور
یعنی حدودا 60 روز تو اگر واقعا خوب مطالعه کنی یعنی مثل خودم می تونی روزی 2تا کتاب رو بخونی
ولی حالا مت فرض می کنیم روزی 1 کتاب یعنی شما که 27 تا کتاب داری 27 روز طول می کشه بگیر 30 روز طول می کشه بعد 30 روز بعدی را تست بزن
اما یادت باشه این فکر که کدوم کتاب یا مبحثو نخونم از سرت بیرون کن چون ممکنه از همون مبحث چند سوال به طور متوالی تکرار بشه .
چندتا درس رو به عنوان نقطه ی قوت خودت قرار بده مثلا من زیست و شیمی در تخصوصی دینی و زبان در عمومی را روی نقطه قوت خودم استوار کردم یعنی این 4 تا رو بیشتر از بقیه می خونم .
بی انگیزه ای تو احتمالا به خاطر نداشتن هدفه . سعی کن برای خودت هدف تعیین کنی.
خدا رو هیچ وقت از یادت نبر که در بد ترین شرایط ممکن می تونی بهش امید وار باشی . زیاد هم به خودت استرس وارد نکن عزیزم تو می تونی موفق بشی 
در رشته ی خودم کسی رو سرغ دارم که 1.5 به کنکور بود شروع کرد الان داره پزشکی تهران می خونه .
پس چرا ما نتونیم اگه از همین الان خودت را ببازی کل کنکور را باختی
موفق باشی امید وارم که موفقیتت در دکنور 92 را شاهد باشم 
برات دعا می کنم :Y (565):

----------

